# So hows college



## ktabes (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm just wondering since last spring and what not there was a lot of people who graduated and talked about where you were going to college and now that we are in two months into college i wanted to know hows everyones doin. 

I myself am going to a community college, which i thought would suck at first but im really enjoying myself, plus i live right next to the college so its in walking distance. and today there was a huge thing in the cafeteria where 40 colleges from around the area wanted to talk to transfer students, and i talked with the guy at ithaca and he says that i probably could have got excepted if i applied last year, but i didn't but i can go next year and ill be saving a lot of cash. plus im meeting cool people and i've been to parties in my town that i didn't know could have existed. 

i just cant wait until i go to real college


----------



## paul (Oct 27, 2005)

college is easy.  i'm a sophomore, and ill be finished before i know it.  it gives me a lot of time to write.


----------



## Mark Denega (Oct 27, 2005)

What school are you at paul?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Oct 27, 2005)

Loving it. Simply wonderful. First semester of freshman year, we're doing sound design and editing and I'm learning sooooo much. We have tons of great equipment to use, and the projects are lots of fun.

The students are smart, dedicated people and it's great to know that these _are_ my future contacts. As they keep reminding us, I'm building my  career now, and the people I sit next to in class are my connections.

The faculty are clever, hip, creative, awesome people who actually work in the industry when they're not teaching. My screenwriting teacher is apparently writing for Johnny Depp's next picture.

It's really easy making connections, and meeting people. I was the photographer for the Next Reel International Film Festival, which got me into a lot of cool events, and gave me quite a few 'friends in high places.' The teachers all want to be personally involved, and get to know us.

My only complaint would be the mandatory essay course called 'Art and the World' ....... what a load of BS.


----------



## Mark Denega (Oct 27, 2005)

Titanium, I'll be visiting NYU next Friday. I'm scheduled for a tour of the entire school at 10, and a private tour of Tisch later in the afternoon. Is there any faculty member that I should go out of my way to get noticed by or speak with? I'm trying to increase my chances of getting accepted by any means possible.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Oct 27, 2005)

To get accepted... I don't know. I doubt anyone you could meet easily really has the power to influence the admissions decision. I'd recommend seeing Barbara Melmet though, she's one of the coolest professors in existence. Shoot me an email, we'll talk further.


----------



## Dan Gross (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm at UConn right now, and ehhhh....it's alright. I mean, the workload is reasonable enough, and I've met a good amount of cool people, but somehow I just think it's...lacking something. At least from my experience, there is kind of a ever-present gloom and alienation around the place...makes it hard to really make as much friends as I'd like and have the social life I want. I'm really eager to transfer somewhere at some point, as UConn is not a very film-friendly college and right now I'm focusing on communication sciences. Maybe after a year or two I'll transfer to the New York Film Academy, or who knows, maybe even the Tisch School at NYU!


----------



## Drewwitt (Oct 31, 2005)

Emerson is pretty sweet.  The required film history class is a pain in the ass though (I am currently failing that....a film major failing film history) but yeah the location is brilliant, you get a city life vibe(You are also right next to Chinatown) plus you're right across from the Boston common and Public gardens...I havent experienced much creatively here (Only been here 2 months now and I've had a few screenplays rejected in contests) but the work I have seen is great.  The students are incredibly talented here, and its a little scary, so don't come here thinking you are the next Tarantino...Humbleness is welcome.  If anyone has any specific questions about the program or life here, feel more than welcome to ask (I am currently up doing my laundry, and have many nights where I am looking for things to do at 4 in the morning)...I would be happy to answer them.

Peace y'all from downtown Boston.


----------



## kazumune (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey, Im Living Up in Maryland, Im still in 12th, but i plan on going to Film school After words. Id like to go to Phili, Know any schools over there? And how did you get into your film school? I mean like what kind of things do a film school look at to accept someone. How should i prepare for film school, in order to be accepted. OR is it just an as long as you can pay you can get in thing?


----------



## Drewwitt (Nov 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by kazumune:
> Hey, Im Living Up in Maryland, Im still in 12th, but i plan on going to Film school After words. Id like to go to Phili, Know any schools over there? And how did you get into your film school? I mean like what kind of things do a film school look at to accept someone. How should i prepare for film school, in order to be accepted. OR is it just an as long as you can pay you can get in thing?



Take a look at Temple and Drexel...both in Philly...I got into Temple but opted for emerson, but all have pretty good programs if im not mistaken.


----------



## kazumune (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey, you got into Temple? I was looking into that yesturday, DO they look at you hard? Is it hard to get in for film school? any tips on getting in?


----------



## Drewwitt (Nov 3, 2005)

> Originally posted by kazumune:
> Hey, you got into Temple? I was looking into that yesturday, DO they look at you hard? Is it hard to get in for film school? any tips on getting in?



Yeah...Temple is relatively easy to get into (compared to NYU or USC) but it still is a good program.  The average SAT is a lot lower, and the GPA average is probably somewhere around the 3.0...maybe even less.  But yeah I had a 1210, and a 3.5...dont know if that means anything to you..they only require an essay though...My brother went there for a year, and its a pretty cool place in a very cool city, with a pretty good rep, so definitely look into it.

If you have anymore questions, just ask.


----------



## funkbomb (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey, kazumune, where in maryland are you? I'm in Ellicott City.


----------



## The Reanimator (Nov 3, 2005)

Stoners, slackers and drunks are killing me.  As you've heard in my post at Film School Horror stories Evergreen isn't the greatest place to make a movie.  Not because of the equipment (that's fine) the PEOPLE.  Let's see.  I'm about 1/4 of the way through my feature length because of people eithor slacking off and decideing not to show on an important day of shooting, being so stoned they can not remember their lines or showing up so drunk they cannot perform.  HELL ONE DAY HALF OF MY GROUP WAS ON E and another time my grips showed up tripping on Selinea (sp...  Not sure how to spell it).    I've completed Features in 4 days before.  This should be FAST.  But no, everything is mind numbingly slow, why?  Because people here don't care about their portfolios, being commited or giving a **** about producing anything of quality.  I know this is a rant, but I'm down $4,000 and not even half way finished yet.  This thing should have cost $2000 tops!  Now I have to file for a contract extention if I want any hope of finishing this turkey.  Life sucks and then you shoot a hippi.

Signed,
       William A. McDonald


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 4, 2005)

You've shot features in four days!?!?


----------



## The Reanimator (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah,

It wasn't easy, but everyone was commited.  The trick is to have good lighting/sound people all props/costumes ready and everything story boarded.  And also having an interior shoot does WONDERS for the whole "it's now night time problem".  It also helps to have the actors live at the location during that time so we can shoot for extremly long periods of time.  But, in anycase I've done a couple features using this methode.  I figured if I could do a feature in 4 days.  Why not shoot a feature in a quarter?  Why not?  Because the actors that are available here don't give a flying f***.  *sigh*  And now the weather is bad...

Oh but pleas understand these features were meant as personal experiments.  That's why I planned to take a quarter to do this film.  Because I wanted to be a bit more picky with what I was making.  Not that my 4 day features were bad, they just were made to help me master proper cinematography, invisable editing and various other important aspects of film making.   I did those films back at Peninsula College before the new college president gutted and removed their film/video/media degree program and made me come to this hippi infeasted place to finish my degree.  It's scary when you think  your a Liberal and goto to a Liberal Arts college only to be called a conservative Nazi...  I was kicked out of my HS political Science class for being a, "Pinko Commie Soviet" and here I am being called a Nazi...  Hippis are NUTS (and they threw paint on my FAKE fur armor costume... I'm telling you NUTS)!


----------



## The Reanimator (Dec 4, 2005)

THIS SEEMED TO FIT HERE... JUST HAPPENED:

Well today just couldn't end at 10pm.

NOPE

The police just left at 2:40pm so I suppose it's over.

About 13 drunk people were gathered behind my apartment.

I thought no deal, they're loud and disorderly, but hey it's evergreen. Well about an hour latter there is a heavy knock at my door, I get up, get dressed and ****** jumps in the door panicked. She told us, there is a mob behind my house they're lynching a kid for being a "fag". I ran outside to assess the situation, there is a kid in the center of the group with his pants down around his ankels, tied up, being kicked in the chest and being called a "fag" "negro with a tiny dick" (The kid however was caucasion so I suppose it was to futhor some sort of insult). I went over cautiously at first then one turned to me and said, "Hey, want to check out the show?" A woman kicks the poor kid in chest his arm goes up the seat of the picnic table. There are vodka bottles everywhere. I told them to let the kid go. They replied, "**** you! This kids a Fag. He's going to hell!" I repeated myself and then added, "Well this looks like assault and possible battery. We've called the police. They will be here in about 2 minutes I suggest you leave and let this kid go home." Then it was a borage of insults, "Shut up you ****ing greener.""Your a ****ing NERD!" "I'll smash your head in NERD!" "God damn hippie nerd go back to Evergreen!" (me a hippi?!?) I started walking away when a large man grabbed me around the shoulder and looked me in the eye, "I work for Development, if I ever see you again I'm going to ****ing smash your head in." I replied, "Well I worked for the Clallam county road crew. So I guess we have something in common." He let me go and I walked off being careful to duck a thrown Vodka bottle. I went inside to grab my camera. ***** wouldn't let me go back out. The Cop arrived 10 min. latter. ONE COP. He, "Got lost" we took him to where the poor kid was getting the crap beaten out him. EVERYONE was gone. There were huge muddy spots where they were beating the kid and some left over rope that they had used to tie him up. The cop said, "There is no evidence of any activity... I don't see anything... Bye." Went back to his car and left. Daniel told me that's pretty much how cops are where she lived. So yeah, I have lost a bit of faith in the local legal system.

Signed,
William A. McDonald


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 4, 2005)

OMG???!!!!

Living in NYC, it's hard to believe that something like that can happen in the same country.

I'd like to see this happen in the city...those bastards would get beaten up, sliced into parts, shot, eaten or thrown into the river by EVERYONE walking on the streets....well, maybe new yorkers just wouldnt care either...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 4, 2005)

omg... speechless.


----------



## Darkfire001 (Dec 11, 2005)

Well up here at Appalachian State things are going great. I've had a lot of time to work on my scripts & meet some cool people, and at the same time it's a great filming location.

Not much other then that lol. It would be nice if there were more film people on campus, but our communication college isn't that big, so it's to be expected.


----------



## paul (Dec 11, 2005)

not for nothing, but you're in the wrong part of the country dude.  yeah, around where i am not everyone agrees with the idea of homosexuality, but this isn't prehistoric times.  people don't get lynched triple k style over that type of thing.


----------

